# Hi from Home Ground Coffee Roasters



## Homeground-ALI (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi folks

I am new on here if any of you have guessed already

I own Home Ground Coffee Ltd, which is a small Artisan coffee roasting outfit on the west coast of Scotland.

I'm looking forward to sharing coffee knowledge with folk and improve my own as you never stop learning!!

The reason why I'm on here just now is that I am looking for some talented baristas to come work with us over a couple of weeks in the summer.

We have won a couple of contracts to run the speciality coffee offering for the Commonwealth games in Glasgow this year. The first site is on the Pacific Quay near the BBC where they do all of the commentary for the event from and another at a different site.

It is 16 days in all fron the 16th of July till the 3rd of August.

The pace will be fast but remuneration will be good. it should be a great crack for anyone who is up for it.

Many thanks.

Homeground-ALI


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I may get a chance to sample some of your coffee as I will be at a couple of events.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, you have some good coffee's on your site!


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi and welcome, the Malt Whisky Coffee looks interesting.


----------



## Homeground-ALI (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey that would be really cool, if you let us know you are a member of this forum I will give you a discount!!

We also do V60 at events so you will get a choice of a few really nice coffees!


----------



## Homeground-ALI (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi thanks for the welcome, The Malt whisky and the coffee are carefully matched so only pleasant flavours complimenting each other. I work with Springbank distillery as they are from my area of Scotland. tastes great as a pourover or makes a wild component for espresso!!


----------



## Homeground-ALI (Apr 18, 2014)

Many thanks, yes we like our coffee a lot too!! our offering is about to change as we like to get new lots per season.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Two of my favourite things, don't see how it could go wrong


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Mmmm, Springbank... once went to a tasting where they had some special expression of it (a 12yo cask strength), a stunning dram. That and great coffee would be a stunning combination!

Welcome!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I love cask strength. I love a single malt. The smokier the better. Give me a Lagavulin and I'd sell my granny!!


----------

